# 90's pioneer head unit



## MoreMoneyThanSense (Apr 16, 2012)

I used to have a pioneer head unit back when I was younger and wanted to try and find another one for an old school project I will be doing in the future. The problem is, I dont remember the model number and cant find a picture. It was a single din unit and was green backlit with rotating dot matrix display that could display either a city, satellite, or something else. It was really expensive, around 800 I think. If anyone could tell me the model number of this I would really appreciate it.
Thanks 
Jason


----------



## ahardb0dy (Feb 19, 2012)

was it a CD player or cassette? You can try this link, the earliest it brought me back to was 1997:

Internet Archive Wayback Machine


----------



## MoreMoneyThanSense (Apr 16, 2012)

your my hero for the day. That helped me out. now to find one. BTW, it was the DEH-P800R. Some things you miss for different reasons. Once again, thanks!


----------



## jasonflair (Dec 17, 2010)

I have this deck or one similar. I'll look at it tonight. I'm thinking mine is a DEH-P8000R. it was $749 at best buy in 97. I still have the recpt.


----------



## MoreMoneyThanSense (Apr 16, 2012)

HMMMM! If you do, post up some pics. I assume it is in working order and all. If so, I may go ahead and buy it from you. imp:


----------



## jasonflair (Dec 17, 2010)

I was wrong about the date. I got it in 99. the model is deh-p8000r. i was so stoked to buy this. it was the top of the line pioneer (without stepping up to some of the premier/high end/dealer only decks). the OEL was brand new. this unit did not have the dolphins that so many people hate. it had the city scene, the space scene and a graphic level bar chart looking screen.


----------



## MoreMoneyThanSense (Apr 16, 2012)

any idea about a price for it? my email is [email protected] if you would rather communicate there. I dont wanna get in trouble for starting a for sale thread outside of the classifieds. My name is Jason btw


----------



## hurrication (Dec 19, 2011)

Those older pioneers with that display are some of my all time favorite head units. I remember when they came out and were some of the first head units that would light up the inside of your car at night with a fluid display like that and were real popular. I lusted after the 9200 but all I could ever afford was the 7200, which were the next year after the p800.


----------



## MoreMoneyThanSense (Apr 16, 2012)

I would honestly like any of the ones that had that cool display. If i see one, i will try my best to pick it up if the funds are there for it.


----------



## audiogodz1 (Jan 5, 2010)

That head unit was LOUD. By far the loudest at the time. The jvc were nearly as loud but sounded terrible in comparison.


----------

